# "Texans Poised To Lose Coastal Hunting"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*"The Whooping Crane Briefs"*

I'm hesitant to get into these fights, but some you just can't avoid. This is going to be a knock down drag out, so we better get the discussion started right now! Lets hope that the following is just "alarmist ramblings" of a misguided hunting/fishing guide.

*Word is spreading that the Feds are moving quietly to develop a "Waterfowl Management Plan" on Matagorda Island.* Unfortunately, that plan may translate into "Closing Hunting" on Matagorda Island while potentially reaching into other areas. I'm no expert on the matter and I'm no politician or "insider" in environmental issues as some are. If you don't know the history of Matagorda Island, it has a colorful but somewhat "letigious" past and the Fed has been up to their ears in it since the 1940's.

*Loose Understanding Of The History*
*(I'm not pretending to have all the facts)*

The Island was owned by the Hawes family of Port O'Connor during the years leading up to WWII. They ran cattle on it, worked the land, raised their kids, and lived the American dream. As I understand it, the Feds came to the Hawes family at the outset of WWII and more or less issued them an ultimatum that turned into a loose deal for the barrier island in lieu of an eminent domain proceeding. The deal was "let us have the island, we'll pay you something for it's use and development as a military training installation while in conflict, and then we'll give it back when the dust settles. Unfortunately, when the dust settled and WWII came to an end, nobody on the Govt's. side could remember the terms of the deal and that started the Hawes family on a legal battle to regain their ownership that has only recently ended in favor of the Federal Govt.

*Tighter Understanding Of Present Day*
*(The facts as I've experienced them)*

In recent years, The State of Texas had a lease on a portion of the Island and managed it as a State WMA. About the time the Ferry burned down in Port O'Connor, The State decided not to renew the lease but still had some management responsibilities there. The State of Texas continued to do some draw hunts and have folks over to the old barracks for camping and fishing, etc. As the State began to deminish their roll on the Island, we began seeing some things that gave us "alarm". One of the first things was the posting of signs at the entrances to back lake bayous that denoted that this is a "National Wildlife Refuge". Life went on as usual until about 2009 when we were hit by the first drought in years. During the Winter of 2009, Whooping Cranes were experiencing higher mortality and a sizeable portion of the flock fell ill and died. Evidently biologists made a huge leap that figured because of the drought the Blue Crab numbers were suffering in the back lakes on the Island and they were starving to death. Without notice or public discussion, Blue Crabbing was outlawed "overnight". I didn't exactly understand the consequence of that action until recently being educated by "those in the know". The impact of that decision shows that the Federal Govt. has 100% control of Matagorda and can take any action without the least amount of consideration for citizens of The State of Texas. That's probably not news to many and is certainly nothing new given the current course of the Federal Govt. I should have seen that one coming!

*The Picture Gets Clearer, A Few Days Ago*

On Wednesday, January 16th, 2012 I had the pleasure of meeting a local Federal Game Warden at Charlies Bait Camp. Reportedly, the radio tracking collar on a visiting Whooping Crane was giving a "dead signal". In visiting with the agent, he indicated that the Crane had been shot by hunters. I asked if he knew that for a fact and he said "well, the biologists pretty much can tell". At that time, the bird had not even been retrieved. I asked if they needed airboat assistance and they refused my aid. While the "cause of death" had yet to be determined, I was asked to provide any assistance or information related to the "suppossed killing" of this bird. So, if anyone has any idea about the cause of death of a Whooping Crane near the first cove off the ICW before you get to Wigeon Lake, please call the Victoria office of the Dept. of The Interior.

In discussing the matter with the agent, I asked "what's this I hear about changes on The Island"? His first response was "I'm not at liberty to discuss that at this time. I will say, however, that there is an 8 step process that must be completed (by I don't know who) in order to hunt a National Wildlife Refuge. This process has never been done on The Matagorda National Wildlife Refuge. Step 7 answers the question "are there any endangered species that would be affected by hunting activities"? We are currently on Step 7." *RED FLAG, WARNING, RED FLAG, WARNING!!!*

*Clearer & Clearer*

Unfortunately, the Federal Govt's. reach doesn't end within the confines of a "National Wildlife Refuge". The Government has the right (in the name of an endangered species) to limit hunting or any other activity it deems harmful within the "range" of that endangered species. If the Federal Govt's. goal is to outlaw hunting on Matagorda Island, it appears that their reach could spread to Shoalwater Bay, Dewberry Bay, Welders Flats, Port O'Connor marshes, and both directions of the barrier Island. Case in point, this entire area has been closed to Sandhill Crane hunting since I can remember. Why? Because immature Whooping Cranes can be mistaken for Sandhill Cranes according to the folks that make the laws. So, this is perfect example of a "broad no hunting area" in the name of the 
Whooping Crane.

It's interesting to me that in all my years here on the middle coast, we've never once had a Whooping Crane harmed by the presence of waterfowl hunting, airboats, fisherman, campers, kayakers, etc. However, one drought year can wipe out 25% of the flock due to our inability to regulate our freshwater inflows. So, instead of dealing with the "hard things" like environmental issues dealing with water rights, the Fed is on the move to outlaw or grossly restrict hunting, fishing, use and access. Figures.

*The Sun Goes Down*

As the sun sets on more of our freedoms, I question what can be done to fight this battle? I certainly don't have the answers. I would however, like to reach out to friends and enemies alike that share a common enjoyment of our bays and back lakes. We will have to put aside petty differences and get to be friends "real quick" if we are going to stand a chance on this one. It may be too late, the game may already be over. Regardless, I extend the right hand of friendship and hope to put past differences aside while welcoming friends and allies to begin forming in the name of preserving the freedoms that we've taken for granted.

There are people well positioned to help us in this fight. Some represent outdoor organizations, news media, etc. The time is now to start reaching out to them and "get in touch with the issue".

*Truly,*

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868*
*361-648-3474 cell*


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Doesn't sound good...It will be interesting to see when the Feds let the cat out of the bag and officially announce their plan.

On a side note, my wife and I saw 2 mature whoopers feeding with a group of sandhills just outside of Bayside the other day. That is first time I have ever seen one outside of the refuge. They were in a freshly plowed field.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

netboy said:


> Doesn't sound good...It will be interesting to see when the Feds let the cat out of the bag and officially announce their plan.
> 
> On a side note, my wife and I saw 2 mature whoopers feeding with a group of sandhills just outside of Bayside the other day. That is first time I have ever seen one outside of the refuge. They were in a freshly plowed field.


You didn't see those Cranes there, it never happened...


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

this sounds terrible, id say just outlaw crane hunting . aint no big deal to not shoot em. but the gov. will do what they want . we should have some way to fight this **** ,


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw Whooping Cranes on Matagorda Island over 20 years ago. I'd be curious to see what the rational would be to stop hunting today. There have been predictions of substantial wintering Whooper flock losses due to the drought since early fall.

I'd like to see something substantial from the Feds proposing limited hunting on the island before loose hearsay stirs up one more unnecessary internet tempest on a laptop.


Matagorda Island is a Texas treasure but the expense of manning, maintaining, and monitoring the island for the public is not inexpensive and it is less and less viable for governments to spend funds on isolated areas little used by the majority of the general public. If areas of the Island become closed I bet it its more related to economics that endangered species.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

G K Chambers said:


> I'd like to see something substantial from the Feds proposing limited hunting on the island before loose hearsay stirs up one more unnecessary internet tempest on a laptop.


I'm not an "internet tempest" specialist. Referencing your comment, I would say by that time, you'll be looking at a Superintendant's Compendium" on the Island that will make you vomit. Personally, I like being early to the dance.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you seen it's also going to be closed to light goose hunting after March 4, 2012?

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/season/waterfowl/lgconsorder/

And I guess it was just a rumor when I was told that hunting wasn't allowed anywhere on Welder Flats?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't really have a dog in this fight, I don't bird hunt anymore, but the Feds are the big bully on the playground and will have their way until they get smacked hard in the mouth. It'll take a large concentrated group of folks with a lot of political clout to get their attention. I wish you all the good will I can muster for your fight.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

There are posted signs on Welders, have been up since last year. Time to start calling on those that can and will help fight. Once this ball gets rolling we can say goodbye to all of the coastal hunting because by the government interpretation wintering grounds could technically exist anywhere along the coast.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*One Thing Is Certain......*

Life on the middle coast as we have known it will not be the same come November of 2012. That is a (was going to say God Given certainty) but lets say "Uncle Sam given certainty".

The danger is this thing is going to "metastasize" while we are fishing and carrying on summer time travel and family plans with waterfowl distant in our thoughts, minds, and daily lives. We will wake up to a headline in the sports section of the Houston Chronicle around July/August or so saying *"Feds New Waterfowl Management Plan Leaves Texas Sportsmen Stunned"* or something to that affect. The subheading will say something along the lines of _"Texas Duck Hunters/Fishermen Furious"_ and more of our freedoms/way of life for some drift into history and lore.

By way of this post, I'm warning you that this is coming quickly. So keep an eye out for it, look for leadership to emerge that might be able to help manage this thing and get behind them.

Best wishes and "never forget the freedoms that we've lost and keep an eye on the ones we are about to lose". If radicals in England can quickly outlaw Fox Hunting, something steeped in their history and heritage, don't think everything isn't on the table here in The States.

Regards,

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I dont have any political clout and really dont have any money, but i enjoy duck hunting and I am willing to help with this issue in any way i can.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Kris, do you know specific organizations leading the defensive charge on this? Post them up if so. I really hate to hear this.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

wolffman73 said:


> Kris, do you know specific organizations leading the defensive charge on this? Post them up if so. I really hate to hear this.


Not as of yet and we don't know if there is a defense to be had. Folks around here that buy ink by the barrel will be a good place to start. Look for advisories from the folks that step into the leardership on this if any emerge.

KK


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

G K Chambers said:


> I'd like to see something substantial from the Feds proposing limited hunting on the island before loose hearsay stirs up one more unnecessary internet tempest on a laptop.


Unfortunately, the first "something substantial from the Feds" will most likely be in the form of a statement advising that The Island is off limits to hunting. The Feds would want to keep the lid on this as long as possible in an attempt to keep backlash to a minimum.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fargus said:


> Unfortunately, the first "something substantial from the Feds" will most likely be in the form of a statement advising that The Island is off limits to hunting. The Feds would want to keep the lid on this as long as possible in an attempt to keep backlash to a minimum.


Catfish, that is a very true statement except for one thing: I personally don't believe the feds give a rats *** what we think as I have rarely seen, if ever, any scoping meetings to discuss potential changes to regs like our great state gives us. The feds could learn a thing or two from Texas if they'd only **** up and pay attention.


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

Is this something CCA, DU, and Delta Waterfowl could help with? What about contacting and getting the state senators and representives for the coastal districts involved and also contacting the US reps...cornyn, hutchinson, and paul? Seems to me this wouldn't just have an effect on duck hunting, but also fishing, and would probably hurt the coastal economies very bad.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

As long as the island is controlled by the feds hunting can be shut down at any time, whoopers or not. The Federal Refuge system only has to have a certain percentage of land open to public hunting. The island is much more expensive to maintain and patrol per acre than other refuges such as Brazoria or Peachpoint which are accesable by car. If the island is closed they will just open some less desirable areas to make up the difference. 

There are way more whoopers in the San Jose Island area. Do you think the feds will try to ban hunting on private land just because whoopers are in the area?

My point is that it is all about the money and not the whoopers. TP&W is struggleing financially right now, and it is just not feasable for them to continue allowing hunts on the island.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

JoshJ said:


> There are way more whoopers in the San Jose Island area. Do you think the feds will try to ban hunting on private land just because whoopers are in the area?


The feds already have banned some hunting on private land. I can't hunt sandhill cranes on my place in Calhoun County at all during the season. This has been in effect for years.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

But have they banned all hunting? Sure, limits and species allowed to be taken will change in different areas.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*It Ain't TP&W Josh*



JoshJ said:


> But have they banned all hunting? Sure, limits and species allowed to be taken will change in different areas.


" TP&W is struggleing financially right now, and it is just not feasable for them to continue allowing hunts on the island."

It's the Federal Government.

Man when I see anything about the Federal Government mentioned in any writing about hunting or fishing I just get that feeling in the pit of my stomach cause I know that nothing good will come of it.

TH


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> " Man when I see anything about the Federal Government mentioned in any writing about hunting or fishing I just get that feeling in the pit of my stomach cause I know that nothing good will come of it.
> 
> TH


As Texas Outdoorsmen/Sportsmen, hunters and fishermen, we have NO idea what impact this has. One of my guides is from WI. He guides up there during our first split and then comes down here when his season is over and runs with us during out second split. Trust me, you can't even begin to imagine what it's like in areas where politicians and beaurocrats have left their mark.  I can't even begin to find a place to start telling you how absolutely unimaginable their rules/regs are.

Waterfowl hunting in Texas is an orphan that nobody wants, here it's all about Deer. Thus our Wildlife Divisions get runover by big brother. Look to States like MO, La, TN, AR if you want to see what strength is all about in waterfowl hunting politics. These are my impressions as I understand things.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Capt.- If there is anything I can do to help you out from up here let me know. I share your concerns! Just PM.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> " TP&W is struggleing financially right now, and it is just not feasable for them to continue allowing hunts on the island."
> 
> It's the Federal Government.
> 
> ...


I understand it is Federal, but TP&W does have to patrol it and for that matter the feds are broke to. Trust me I am not defending the feds. They have been grabing prime hunting land from us for years and using our hunting license money to do it. I'm just saying the whoopers are not the reason. They may be the excuse, but not the reason.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Awareness, Ideas, Hats off to everyone.*



JoshJ said:


> I understand it is Federal, but TP&W does have to patrol it and for that matter the feds are broke to. Trust me I am not defending the feds. They have been grabing prime hunting land from us for years and using our hunting license money to do it. I'm just saying the whoopers are not the reason. They may be the excuse, but not the reason.


I'm not "in the know" enough to really comment about motivations on this. I think this is just what the Fed does. They've got an infant NWR that's starting to come of age and now they're going to do what they do best, tell us how to manage our resource. Folks are digging around right now and at least the Feds are becoming aware that "WE" are aware of what's going on.

We obviously can't "charge at Windmills" so we've got to get some information to see what the potential damage is going to be. I'm not a leader in this fight, YOU are. I'm simply the messenger and of course a very "interested and concerned" party. Folks are taking notice, especially those that buy ink by the barrel. Cross your fingers; keep your eyes open and your powder dry.

I've got to say that you guys are awesome, lots of responsible minded ideas floating around. We'll see how this plays out.

KK


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I am confused however ready to help. I though Matagorda WMA is managed/owned by TPWD. How does a state wildlife management area turn into a Federally owned/run piece of property?

Also I donot see how managing this island costs anything besides the few hunts that they allow throughout the year. If they are using that as an excuse they are reaching.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Aggiechick said:


> I am confused however ready to help. I though Matagorda WMA is managed/owned by TPWD. How does a state wildlife management area turn into a Federally owned/run piece of property?
> 
> Also I donot see how managing this island costs anything besides the few hunts that they allow throughout the year. If they are using that as an excuse they are reaching.


There is (was) a headquarters and docks that have to be maintained. The headquarters on the landing strip use to be stafted at certain times. That all came to an end when the last hurricane knocked out the powerlines that fed the headquarters and did other damage that cost money to be repaired. From what I understand the hunts are draw hunts, so someone from TP&W must go accross the bay in a boat to check in hunters.

If im wrong about the draw hunts please correct me, but i'm sure that you can't just hunt the island like any other public land.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Aggiechick said:


> I am confused however ready to help. I though Matagorda WMA is managed/owned by TPWD. How does a state wildlife management area turn into a Federally owned/run piece of property?
> 
> Also I donot see how managing this island costs anything besides the few hunts that they allow throughout the year. If they are using that as an excuse they are reaching.


If you look about a quarter of the way down on my original post you will get the "long version answer". The Feds have always been the landowner since the taking from the Hawes family in the 40's. The State has appeared to us to be the owner by way of a lease between The State of Texas & The Federal Govt. and the operation of a State WMA. The State has backed away from that lease leaving the Feds to make a conversion to a NWR several years ago. For some reason, the conversion to a highly regulated "in your face NWR" has been slow. That may have been due to on going legal battles with the Hawes family which I understand are all over with now.

With The State drifting farther into the background and other legal issues put to rest, the fledgling NWR is going through the litmus test of use and the environment/ecology in their *8 Step Process to hunting/fishing a NWR*. With the presence of Whooping Cranes, one could see where this could be a Federal Biologists "field day". Especially when that biologist just graduated from Cal-Berkley. These are my opinions and best understandings of the lay of the land.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

From the Aransas Wildlife Refuge Web page......

_Under a 1994 revised Memorandum of Agreement with the State of Texas, the island was combined under the title Matagorda Island National Wildlife Refuge and State Natural Area. It is managed as a Refuge unit with an overlay state park on the north end. Our partner, Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) has the lead responsibility for public use management on the Island and USFWS has lead responsibility for wildlife and habitat management. _

*Read more from their website HERE*

Underlined above may be changing? If not, it may be the only hope we've got.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I am wary of any restrictions that would hinder passing down the coastal duck hunting tradition from generation to generation. The only time I am comfortable with the word ""federal" in my duck blind is on a box of 3" #2's.


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Whooooopers??*

I have seen Whooooooopers for 30 years from Port Aransas to San Antonio Bay (San Jose Island to Matagorda Island), Sandhills and Whooping Cranes are illegal to shoot but duck hunting thrives.

What area exactly are you assuming this is going to effect? If my memory is correct Matagorda Island starts North of Cedar Bayou?? I would find it a sizeable task to shut down duck hunting on the whole Texas Coast.

Game Wardens need to remember where their salary, retirement, gas for airboat, and etc. comes from = Duck Stamps/Hunting licenses.

Federal and State Govt needs to calculate how many tax dollars are put into applicable treasury accounts by hunting spending (clothes, gas, sporting goods, guide fees and etc.) which add up to federal corporation tax, individual income tax and state sales tax revenue.

If you shut down hunting on Texas Coast they have to find money from somewhere??

That is all I have!

:flag::texasflag


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

My grandfather was good friends with the family at the time. He still lives in Austwell. The government came in and paid "fair" market value for the land and were to give the land back after the war. Of course they did not give it back but at the time it was the patriotic thing to do. The really sad part is they lost a son in the war also. I believe he was a fighter pilot. I think that the family did their part but as usual the government did not do theirs. The story goes that the powers to be did not want to let it go because after the war it turned into more of a destination for officers to have fun at and the officers had the ear of the politicians.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Matagorda Island*

I think there is a bit of confusion and just bits and pieces of facts here, assembled in different ways. My life long friend law firm in Austin handled the affair with the Hawes family and the government. He and I have discussed it many times, and I have actually seen some of the paperwork.

Here's da whole story as I know it:

The family in question did in fact own all the land on Matagorda island down to about Panther Point. After that point, the land boundaries come into question and some dispute.

Around the time of WWII, the federal government came down and wanted to buy the land. The landowner refused. The government threatened all sorts of stuff, include domain, but the family had good legal standing and good lawyers. They reached a compromise. The current landowners (pural - because besides the Lawes family, there were other landowners involved in the TOTAL package of land) granted an exclusive 50 year LEASE to the federal government.

At the end of the lease, the major landowner said "Lease is up, I want my land back". The government was shocked, because no one had really been following it. The feds decided to go to court over it. This is when my friend got involved. Knowing that an individual would probably lose or run out of money fight the feds, they did a very smart thing. They came up with the idea of GIVING the land to Texas, with the stipulation that it would never be developed and remain under the public domain of Texas. This is what they did. Now the feds would have to fight TEXAS, not an individual.

As soon as this happened, the Feds backed off - because Texas had too much clout, and really was only a state by treaty - emminent domain did not (and still doesn't I believe) apply in Texas.

Aside from the parcel owned by Hawes, the Feds DID in fact end up purchasing other parts of the parcels in Texas - which included some pieces south of Panther, and included what eventually became the Aransas wildlife refuge - and some areas across the ICW from the mainland. A section south of Lawes and north of the Bass properties.

The ownership still stands that way today. The feds DO NOT own upper Matagorda island - the state does.

Now here's where it begins to get fuzzy. The federal government controls migratory birds and the hunting regulations and open areas. Not the states. Yes, the state may close areas that feds don't care about, but if the feds say "no" to duck hunting, it's final. That goes everywhere in the US.

Matagorda island has been closed for duck hunting for many, many years. At least 35 that I know of - as far as I know, it has always been closed. However, there is an exception. The exception is that areas that have open waterways to San Antonio Bay, access and hunting is permitted along the shorelines of those open areas. And it has been that way for many years. This allows areas like Long Lake, Pat's Bay, Power Lake, etc. open for hunting the shorelines. It is even been stretched to cover Pringle, Contee, and Fifth - although technically if you enter those areas from ESB, you are not legal - but I've never heard anyone make a thing about that.

The landlocked salt marsh and fresh water lakes on the island are - and have always been - illegal to hunt. If you travel "way back there" in an airboat or on foot, you can get hassled - maybe. Do so at your own risk. I know personally of a guy who got ticketed by the feds because he walked back into the marsh to hunt one of the fresh water ponds. And this was about 15 years ago.

Shoalwater bay shorelines are actually still privately owned - I'm pretty sure it's the Welder ranch/family. Just a couple of years ago I know folks that were thrown off the levee for hunting by the GW after the landowner called.

OK, now let's talk whoopers. Whooping Crane populations have been hurt in the past 5 or 6 years because of environmental issues. The biggest issue is the lack of crabs (main diet of whoopers) in Mesquite Bay and the refuge. This is the direct result of the closing of Cedar Bayou. The whole bay system and tidal flow patterns are messed up down there and have been for years since the pass was closed.

It has been so bad for the whoopers that they have been moving more and more north in search of food. A large percentage of the whoopers don't stay on the refuge anymore, but nest and feed in the areas from Panther Point to Contee on the south shoreline and from Seadrift/Steamboat all the way up shoalwater just about to Charlies. In fact, the BEST place to see whoopers in all of North America is about 400 yards south of Charlies on the ICW down to Drum hole. (Welder Ranch)

Here's where the problem comes in. Aside from the private Welder ranch, all the areas where the whoopers are now wintering is right smack dab in the middle of the "public" duck hunting areas. And they are definitely there in numbers during duck season.

Now because the feds control duck hunting everywhere, and the protection of the whooping cranes - they can, at any time, shut down the duck hunting in area to protect the whoopers. And they will - it is coming as certainly as a falling stone. It's just a matter of when it will happen.

There is truth in KK's words, but it not because of ownership of MI, it is because of their management of waterfowl. It is true that MI and the surrounding areas - such as the refuge - are "jointly managed" by the state and feds. The feds control the ducks, and the state controls the deer/hogs, park, etc. It is also true that the state is hurting for funds and may relinquish some management under the federal budget - but I haven't heard anything credible on that.

There is some confusion because of naming - Matagorda Federal Wildlife areas vs the Matagorda Island state park. They are not the same thing and are different areas - but are really close to each other. The state owned and managed areas are the north end of the island, the federal area is the south end (Mesquite Bay area and spoils across from the Aransas Wildlife Refuge). But it has been this way for some time. While it is currently legal to hunt ducks at Panther Lake, if you move down the shoreline and hunt around Cottonwood - you'd be in trouble because it is federal down there and is closed.

I have mixed feelings about all this. I am really fond of the whoopers and have had some magical experiences with them - a few years ago had a mating pair give me a wonderful show with whooping and dancing just a few yards away from where I was wading near Drum Hole. While I have never heard of a whooper mistakening shot down there, I am in favor of protecting them. On the other hand, I would rather see Cedar bayou opened and the bay restored down south so that the food and environment is restored - and have the whoopers return to that area - than have the new northern area closed to hunting.

I have never understood why the "Save Cedar Bayou" folks didn't bear down on the whooping crane issue and bring the feds into play for re-opening the bayou. Even the Bass family can't stand up to the feds. It's pretty clear. Even the enviros could be our allies on that one.

Anyway, back to duck hunting. I think it very likely in the next few years that hunting will be closed in some of the north sections of the area because of the whoopers. I also heard that Welder wants the feds to shut down areas bordering his ranch to ALL access (citing the whoopers), even for fishing. This would close off areas like Welders Flats, Drum Hole, Bone Lake (I think he already has that closed off), and some sections along the ICW, including some areas south of Shoalwater. Hearing him talk a couple of years ago, he indicated he just about has that sewn up - he really doesn't like folks fishing back there in water bordering his property. I know from first-hand experience that he has posted signs up and even chained off some access areas on places where I have been fishing for many years.

Welder has some POWERFUL influence. If you fish the area, and are familar with the levee and shoreline protection mats that went up some years ago along the ICW and south of Shoalwater - that was Welder's influence and political connections that got the state to spend millions in doing that to protect the "high energy shorlines", which are his private property.

Anyway, that is the situation as I know it.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Addendum...*

... I think I might have stated things a bit unclear about ownership (it is really confusing), so let me clarify.

When the feds were leasing, they created "Matagorda National Wildlife Refuge" on the island. However, that became "fuzzy" when OWNERSHIP passed to the state from the original owner when the lease ended. The state created "Matagorda Island State Park".

Some sources list it as "joint ownership" between the state and federal government - but according to the lawyers - that is not technically correct. It is OWNED by the state, but under "joint conservership" with the feds.

There small pieces to the south that ARE owned by the feds - the areas close to Aransas Wildlife Refuge. Which may add to the confusion of "joint ownership" - but the vast majority of the upper end is owned by the state.

The "National Wildlife Refuge" signs were there in the early 70's (I used to tie my boat to the one at the mouth of upper Twin Lake) - so that is nothing new. The joint conservership allows it to be BOTH a NWR and a State Park. The NWR signs DO NOT mean ownership.

Also - technically if you hunt the island you are supposed to have purchased the standard APH (Annual Hunting Permit) on your hunting license - except for the areas listed as exceptions by TPWD.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the background John. I think the ownership issue is now further obfuscated than it was before. This is probably not to our advantage and nothing benefits a beaurocracy more than fuzzy grey areas. Or does it?

You raised an interesting point that I have considered, Texas Public Lands. I won't go any farther into that, here.

I respect your insights but I can't concede any feelings of indecision in the matter of highly restrictive access or closure. These are my opinions based on my understanding of the issues at hand.

Regards,

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

IMHO there are two enemies to the Texas coastal duck hunter. One is the Federal Govt. Name one thing that the Feds have not FUBAR'd.

The other is private land owners along the coast. A rich oil man bought a strip of land in POC along the ICW. There was a deep hole/cut just down from Doc's Dock that we used to winter fish in. As soon as he bought the land he somehow closed off the cut even though we could get to it by boat right off the ICW. 

I don't duck hunt anymore on the coast (if at all) these days, but IMO I think the coastal hunters are in for a fight in the future.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

_The comments below are mine based on my understanding of the situation as I know it on 2/2/12._

The decoys are tucked safely away, washed and cleaned; guns are lubed and it's coming up on time to break the fishing gear out and see what shape it's in.

While we move on with other activities, there are folks that sharpen their pencils regarding our access and enjoyment of the outdoors and have their ears bent by folks that have nothing better to do than push a political agenda while we are sleeping.

I ask that you try to stay up to date on this issue. I have decided to place a sign-up feature on my mailing list optin form labled "Matagorda Island NWR Advisory". I can't say that I will be of much use, but I can say that I will do my best to alert you with any substantial news as it develops. *Sign-up* for this advisory mailing list and I will do what I can to get this into your hands so your voice can be heard if the need arises.

I know some are "battle weary" as there have and will continue to be many fights on many fronts. I think this one just might happen to be "pivotal", but I hope I'm wrong.

Some of us are still looking for leadership and a particular approach on this. As of yet, nothing concrete in the leadership department has risen. Best recipe and advice from some is to try to manage and mitigate the dwindling of rights, use, and access to something we can gut down like a bad piece of meat.

*News*

I'm hearing the management on the Matagorda Island NWR is directed out of Bay City and pro hunting/fishing. Whether the Superintendant there can keep things under control remains to be seen. ESA or The Endangered Species Act can be a convenient tool to do just about anything. Somethings are beyond the most well intentioned managements ability to control.

Stimulus (Why Now) - In a conversations with one of my clients, who happens to be The States foremost environmental attorney, his opinion is that The Feds are on the move on this because of a particular lawsuit regarding freshwater inflows and the GBRA. The plaintiff is accussing the GBRA of mismanagement of the freshwater inflows to our bays which reportedly caused a Whooping Crane die off in the drought Winter of 2009 (which may or may not have occurred, seems 25 were claimed to have died but only 4 were recovered). GBRA is pushing back against the Feds and claiming that they aren't to blame and contending the Fed is to blame due to mismanagment of the NWR. And there you have the perfect recipe for an absolute disaster.

*Regards,*

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*Seadrift, Texas*
*1-888-618-4868*


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update KK!! 

I saw 2/3 of the total whooping crane population last March lifting off a freshwater private wetlands near a buddy's ranch in the Fulton area... Call BS if yall want but his dad happens to be an expert when it comes to birds and insects, and he was in total awe at the site!! Looked much like sandhills lifting into a thermal, but these WERE NOT sandhills!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> Thanks for the update KK!!
> 
> I saw 2/3 of the total whooping crane population last March lifting off a freshwater private wetlands near a buddy's ranch in the Fulton area... Call BS if yall want but his dad happens to be an expert when it comes to birds and insects, and he was in total awe at the site!! Looked much like sandhills lifting into a thermal, but these WERE NOT sandhills!


"No they were NOT":walkingsm


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

The key part to my post was that they were on PRIVATE land, not in the bay and not on Matagorda Island!!! 

Maybe the Feds should be focusing money and efforts on gaining cooperation from private landowners to better whooper habitat inland... Like DU or Delta does for ducks!!

It's really a no brainer to me...


----------



## xtasea (Sep 23, 2008)

This shouldn


----------



## C.A. Golla (Jun 2, 2004)

The cattle were removed from Aransas NWR and the place got so grown up the whoppers started moving to Matagorda Island. More of them started wintering in areas the cattle had grazed down on Mata. To correct this mistake the feds moved the cattle off of Matagorda. They also took down all of the water wells. So during a drought is it really any surprise more of them are now wintering in other area where they have improved range and fresh water.


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Foundation*

Back in 1998/9 Dewey Stringer and I started the Matagorda Island Foundation. It was formed to preserve Matagorda Island at its' natural state and restore the lighthouse and keepers grounds. We were successful with getting the lighthouse light going. It was turned on the evening of December 31, 1999.

The foundation was to help TPWD with their state park. We worked with TPWD, US Fish & Wildlife, the Port O'Connor Chamber of Commerce and the town of Port Lavaca.

The foundation had plans to update the visitors center, renovate the lighthouse keepers' house and grounds. There is even a cemetery on the grounds.

As I remember, and this could be wrong, Matagorda Island was once owned by the Nature Conservancy. It was sold to the US Fish & "Wildlife Service with the ten acres at the north end going to TPWD. This area was the lighthouse and grounds. Also the land for the dock that included the barracks. When the state park closed, the land was taken over by Calhoun county.

I lost track of the foundation.

I also read last year that the reason some of the Whooping Cranes died was for the lack of fresh water during one of our recent droughts. An article stated that blue crabs need brackish water for their eggs to hatch. And because of the drought, that years' hatch was sub-par. If I am not mistaken, juvenile blue crabs is the Whooping Cranes number one food source.

A video production company made a documentary about the Island's history. It was called "Lost but not Forgotten".

Matagorda Island is a national treasure and should be open for anyone to enjoy.


----------

